# A life of stomach issues!



## Marijane (Jun 28, 2016)

I am 45 years old and can't remember a time when I haven't dealt with some sort of stomach issues. My mom said I always had a stomach ache as a baby and was in excruciating pain even as an infant, she was always told colic. Then in grade school I would have episodes of horrible stomach pain, vomiting, and high fever to the point of hallucinations. Was hospitalized numerous times. Then just as quickly as the symptoms came they would be gone. During once such episode I was transferred from my home town hospital in Florida to Ochsner Medical Clinic in New Orleans, LA. for a week. Test after test revealed nothing. My parents were told IBS or gastritis but no definite answers. During my teenage years it was more manageable. I would have episodes of stomach pain but usually no vomiting or fever. In my mid 20's I had a thyroid tumor and thyroid was removed with out complications. I take medication once a day to replace thyroid hormone. I have battled chronic constipation for years and have tried everything under the sun. I now take Linzess which has helped somewhat. For the past 10 years I have had episodes that seem to be getting worse. I had my gallbladder removed 6 months ago thinking that was a lot of the problem. Most people don't even know when I am in pain I have learned to deal with it. Some days though the pain is so bad that I can't do anything but lay in bed in a fetal position with a heating pad. I have had upper GI's, lower GI's, swallowed a camera, blood work and numerous other test and all come back clear. I have changed my diet (lost 50lbs) and exercise regularly. In the past month I have had several episodes and yesterday it was so bad I went to my Dr. again and he sent me for a CT scan and more blood work. Will know results tomorrow. The episodes usually only last a day and the next day I'm just tired and sore but functional. All they keep saying is IBS-C. I have done everything that they recommend and nothing seems to help their is no rhyme or reason. At my wits end and sick of it all. Just wish I had some answers!!!


----------



## Frola002 (Aug 8, 2015)

Wow. I can't believe all the tests are coming back clear. That must be so frustrating. I haven't been to the GI specialist yet so I haven't had all the tests done but my doctor keeps saying it's IBS-C. It's so very frustrating to have people tell you you have something that they can't do anything about. I feel like if we had cancer instead of IBS, people would understand and be sympathetic but since its just a "tummy ache", we should suck it up. So annoying. I'm sorry you are feeling so bad. Know that you are not alone. Keep us updated on the test results. ☺


----------



## Marijane (Jun 28, 2016)

Frola002,

Thanks so much! Went to Dr. this a.m. to get results of CT scan and blood work done on Monday during an episode and everything was clear...the doctors words were "superb" my blood work was perfect and the scan showed absolutely nothing!!! So now I have an appointment with a gastro Dr. in several weeks to get set up for an upper and lower GI...again! I'm just floored that nothing showed up on Monday...I have birthed 3 children and the pain was comparable to that level of pain. I am much better today but my stomach is still sore. So how long have you suffered?


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

have you had a colonoscopy


----------



## Frola002 (Aug 8, 2015)

I can't believe it came back clear. Did the doctor tell you a reason why you could be in pain but it come back clear or did he just say it's because of IBS? Couldn't they prescribe a pain killer or something? I guess I'm kind of a newbie. I started having pain 6 years ago but it use to come and go. Last year they finally said it could be IBS and about 6 months ago was the first time saw a GI specialist. He sent me to do a colonoscopy but I'm too scared to do it. I spend every day trying to avoid being stuck in the bathroom in pain and now they want me to take laxatives and sit in the bathroom all day. I just dont know if I can make myself drink the liquid knowing what it does. I have anal fissures so liquid BMs are extremely painful. Sorry, probably too much information but if we can't share it here then where can we. Haha


----------



## Marijane (Jun 28, 2016)

I have tried pain killers but they don't help. My doctor has no idea...I'm going to a GI doctor in a couple of weeks. I'm sure they will order a colonoscopy so we will see what it shows. This week is much better, but that's the thing I never know when it will start!


----------



## kdubtee (Jul 5, 2016)

Hey Marijane, sorry to hear you have gone through so much pain. Curious if there are triggers for your pain? Have you been able to isolate exogenous events/triggers (types of food, something you are going through, stress, anxiety etc?)


----------

